# Fiber Fair in Cedarville IL on Saturday



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone going to the Fibre Art Fair on Saturday? http://www.suzybeggin.com/FAF.htm It's only 40 or so miles away, so I think I'll check it out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

CloverBud, Amazing G & I are going.

NDueTime might be there as well.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going with Mr. r7...can't wait...:walk::walk::walk:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, cool!! Are the girls coming, too? I was telling Cyndi that you got into wool sheep because you had said the girls got tired of showing market lambs. Cyndi said that your girls are obviously very smart young ladies!  

And, Madame, it will be very good to see you again!

I forgot that NDueTime will be at the Midwest Horse Fest this weekend. After umpty-dozen emails and phonecalls re: borrowing our camper, I forget she's going!:doh::frypan::bash: I'll be glad to get over this sinus infection and get back to my usual level of forgetfulness!


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Cloverbud...where have you been??? Missed you at 4-H...I don't think the girls will be coming on Sat. One has a make-up soccer game and the other is babysitting cuz she really likes her own funds...so I guess they are kinda smart. 
I started making a list of the things I want to look at....oh my...I better get my own funds....lol


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I had to work Monday night, and Steve was too sick to bring Amazing G.

My list is pretty simple--I want to look at everything!  I'm hoping to find an inexpensive castle wheel, but even if I don't, it'll be great fun.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

CB - I picked up the traddie at this very fair in the silent auction ....

Nels will be there with his Babe wheels


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone need me to bring anything??? Rovings...raw corrie fleeces??
Cyndi-if I hang out with you for a while any chance you would show me the weaving we talked about a long time ago with a CD...what should I bring for supplies...only if you are still interested....thanks...can't wait to hook up with you ladies..Pam


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

r7flock said:


> Anyone need me to bring anything??? Rovings...raw corrie fleeces??
> Cyndi-if I hang out with you for a while any chance you would show me the weaving we talked about a long time ago with a CD...what should I bring for supplies...only if you are still interested....thanks...can't wait to hook up with you ladies..Pam


Pam,

Clover made one that I saw last summer...a dowel, 2 cd's, and a jobiedoo that kept the cd's from sliding off.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll have to find that CD. Bring a paper to trace it and mark where to make the cuts. It works well with embroidery floss. There is usually a vendor there that sells them too.

Madame, what Pam is talking about is a type of braiding, making a cord similar to a lucet.

eta:

It's called Kumihimo.

Here is a cool site!

http://www.weirdollsandcrafts.com/kumihimo/braiding-card.html


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I've got extra cd's I can bring.

Pam, if you hang aroung Cyndi long enough, she'll show you just about anything you want to know. And some stuff you didn't know you wanted to know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> And some stuff you didn't know you wanted to know.


:shrug:

If I get too :boring:, you can always :walk:

I found the little CD with the cuts in it. It's already in my traveling basket. Just have to remember to throw some embroidery floss in.

What else? I can bring my locker hook and a scrap piece of backing. If Judy isn't busy, I'm sure she'll show you the technique. Judy taught the class last year and I think she's teaching again this year. If it interests you, Judy will sell you some backing and you can pick up a hook from one of the vendors.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Son just volunteered to drive his dear ol' mom the 8 1/2 hrs or so to Cedarville if I wanted to attend.  All I did was mention the fest in passing!

(Must've done something right with this youngun', huh)

Problem is, I NEED to get the garden in if the weather clears off like it's supposed to among other pressing tasks --- got waaaaay too much on the list o'things to do right now .


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Falcon, Mention putting in the garden in passing, and see what he says! It's worth a shot. 

And all I meant, Cyndi, is that I have learned cool, *interesting* stuff from you that I didn't know was gonna be cool & interesting. So take *that* as a compliment, dear sister!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Cloverbud said:


> Falcon, Mention putting in the garden in passing, and see what he says! It's worth a shot.
> 
> And all I meant, Cyndi, is that I have learned cool, *interesting* stuff from you that I didn't know was gonna be cool & interesting. So take *that* as a compliment, dear sister!


I sure thought it was. She is an excellent teacher!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I thank you for your compliment (and i *did* take it that way, but 

I know as well as you and Madame do that I can go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on 


well, you know what I mean!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> ...I can go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on
> 
> 
> well, you know what I mean!


Dat's 'cause you got *passion*, sister!!:goodjob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No, dat's cuz I gots dear friends that separate out the chaff!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I thank you for your compliment (and i *did* take it that way, but
> 
> I know as well as you and Madame do that I can go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on
> 
> ...



And that's a wonderful thing! That's how we learn!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

The festival was wonderful. It's probably just as well that not all vendors took charge cards...I think. I saw Cyndy and Clover and Pam (sorry we didn't talk more, Pam) and wondered around in ecstacy. I even found a teacher just an hour away that I figure can help me puzzle out some stuff. Goodness, why am I here typing? I need to go home and SPIN!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Madam isn't it fun what you meet up with people from the forum?! I bet it was great to find a teacher who lives close by, lucky you!

Hopefully some of the others too pictures or if you did you will post them so we can all share in the fun.

I get to go to a fiber fest in a few weeks and meet Lezlie and whoever else can make it.

Did Slev go to? Didn't he say they were going to have a booth there? Maybe I'm dreaming.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I took my camera, does that help?? (it sat in the van all day though!)

Susan McFarland (Susan's Fiber Shop) brought a bunch of wheels that she let folks sample. I was in heaven! I spun on a couple Luets - can't say I was all that fond of them. Also spun a Little Gem II & the Lady Bug, that was cool! and a couple Kromski's. The one I fell in love with (don't tell my Traveller) - I didn't even look to see what it was or how much it cost - I knew it would be too much $$$. I've been looking around for a small portable wheel that I could take with me on business trips. Spun on the HitchHiker and it turned out some nice yarns for me. She was asking $299 - but I'll pass for now.

Picked up a yarn meter and a couple half pound balls of roving I need to finish spinning for my daughter's sweater, a new belt for my drum carder and some bobbins for my shuttle. 

Madame was there, but she didn't stay long. I'm tickled to read she found someone close by! 

I met Pam (R7) and her husband Terry threw a big bag of raw corriedale in my van! Their son was a riot! I can't wait to see them again at the homesteading weekend.

Cloverbud and Amazing G were there. G fell in love with a drop spindle ... only $58  We dyed some skeins together. Clover showed Pam how the Traditional works.

Pam is learning how to spin - her Traditional will get to her next week. There was 3 balls of merino and some hand carders in the silent auction. Clover & I went together and got them for Pam. I think Pam picked up more roving in the silent auction. (And her with a pasture full of sheep!)

Got a call from Pony!, her and Nick were coming back from closing on their new place in NW MO, so they stopped by for supper!

It was a great day!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Yah...a $58 drop spindle! EEK! To be fair, it did have a beautiful unicorn on it, and we are talking about my horse-crazy cherub, but still....

It was good to see Terry make Cyndi take the corriedale in spite of her protests--and she *did* protest. Kinda gets even for the way she sent the traddy home with me--I was afraid if I said no, she'd hurt me!

I dropped off some milk and eggs for Pam & Terry after I got home, and they had a great time. 

And Madame, bless you and thank you so much for the books for Amazing G. We had to make her put the book down and go to bed...at 10:30! She dove into them as soon as she got home, and I imagine she'll spend all day with them tomorrow. What a wonderful problem to have! It was so good to see you again.

Amazing G dyed some yarn. Her dazzling Outfit to Dye For:


















Her Patriotic skein:









Her Indianapolis Colts skein:









Her Sunset skein:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow Clover Amazing G did a fantastic job on those years. That girl has talent with the dye pot :clap:


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I will have to say the Fiber Fest was a blast....DH and I are always amazed at how much we learn every time we go to something like that. It was so fun to meet new people and visit for a few hours and go home with brand new friends....that was so cool. 
Madame...It was fun meeting you...wished we could have visited more.
Cyndi---you are were so fun talking too...my DH really thinks your a hoot...and you have so much knowledge...can't wait to pick your brain some more...
CB and Amazing G---we had fun hangin out with you guys too...I think there is some sheep in your future....baaaaa
and I tried to actually spin....yes and even on a spinning wheel...it was so relaxing...Please MR. Postman....I hope mine gets here soon..like tomorrow.
I dyed some wool...it looks cool today...
Ryan had fun meeting new friends too.
CB what a surprise with the eggs and milk...
Can't wait till the next time we can all hang out and learn more
DH fixed my card today...yay...thanks again.:bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pam,
It was so much fun to surprise you with those carders!

Pam was off shopping when CB & I found her (carders & merino behind our backs). I tell you, a mother of 5 has that 6th sense to know when something is up! I don't think she expected that though!

Like Paul says, you need the right equipment to do the job. Pam and Terry have the beautiful sheep, but she _needed_ at least carders to help her turn it into her own yarn .... right?

Wow Amazing G! Those are beautious! I really, really, really love the Sunset skein!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey! I made the Freeport paper!


http://www.journalstandard.com/articles/2008/04/21/news/doc480bde08dcc46605123223.txt




> The one I fell in love with (don't tell my Traveller) - I didn't even look to see what it was or how much it cost - I knew it would be too much $$$.


Found out which wheel it is. The Kromski Sonata. niiiice! :goodjob:


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

That's our Cyndy!


----------

